# Bad Images(saved from recycle bin)



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2012)

*Good Things Owes Much to Bad things...

Good Images Results from the Experience of Bad Images....

Most of us might have sent many such images to recycle bins many a time

A wrong perspective, a busy back ground, lack of point of interest, placing things at the dead center, some one moving out of the frame, horizon dividing the frame two two equal halves....countless are the mothers of bad images...

Sometimes we feel cursing ourselves or the time for missing something crucial.....

Please show such images of disappointments here.....

Many would benefit from them....

Unique mistakes are most welcome...

Repetition of  same ideas are less welcome...

Next time before sending an image to recycle bin, please think for a while....

Please mention why you consider your work unfit, if that is not so apparent....

Regards to All *


----------



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2012)

_*An untimely  to click:  *_


----------



## gerardo2068 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think is a great idea for us beginners! Many times they show us what a good photo should look like but it is also good to see examples of what we should avoid to clarify a few things. I would post some of mine, but I'm on the road reading this from my phone.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 19, 2012)

gerardo2068 said:


> I think is a great idea for us beginners! Many times they show us what a good photo should look like but it is also good to see examples of what we should avoid to clarify a few things. I would post some of mine, but I'm on the road reading this from my phone.



Thank you Gerardo... i am eager to see your postings...mean while i expect help from seniors here....


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 19, 2012)

If you learn from every image you take (properly exposed or not, focused or not, etc etc) then there is no bad image - just ones you don't keep.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 19, 2012)

You are right...nothing that teaches you can be bad.... just for the sake of calling by a name


----------



## Frequency (Jan 21, 2012)

I think this is not a bad image; but there are some bad elements in it; the sharp shadow caused by the rim of hat takes its toll here; not to use a fill in flash is a mistake





Regards


----------



## jake337 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2012)

No, no..you can't justify by saying this is "a different angle"...this is a bad angle


----------

